
Facebook’s Sheryl Sandberg: 'We Understand' Concerns About Big Tech Companies - bryanwbh
https://www.wsj.com/articles/facebooks-sheryl-sandberg-we-understand-concerns-about-big-tech-companies-11560953840
======
airstrike
Someone should write a Facebook Executive Official Statement generator

We understand

We apologize

We listen

But in the end we won't do anything about any of it and you're stuck with us
anyway

